# Hr / customer service experienced guy



## LRB (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi All!

I have previously lived in Sharm El Sheikh working for a tour operator for 18 months. Have since moved back to the UK, and really miss the place.

I am looking to move back, but work and live there permanently. 

The majority of my work experience is within the HR sector, but also been a Team manager for a large tour operator.

Anyone know where I can start looking for work / oppurtunities?

Many thanks in Advance.

Liam


----------

